# Help?



## Soph Susan

Hi, so I’m on the depo injection, after having a small 1 off pink bleed on tissue I decided it would be best for me too take a test, my mum has also looked at them and we have agreed we can both see 2 lines, it’s not the best photo of them but can you also see them? 
My pharmacist has also checked them… please help


----------



## salamander91

I can see something. What brand is the test?


----------



## tdog

Iam also seeing that aswell xx


----------



## Soph Susan

salamander91 said:


> I can see something. What brand is the test?


It’s a first response


----------



## salamander91

Soph Susan said:


> It’s a first response

I've never seen first response strip tests before. Is the green part the handle? Usually with these kind of tests it's the control line that's next to the handle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck


----------



## Soph Susan

salamander91 said:


> I've never seen first response strip tests before. Is the green part the handle? Usually with these kind of tests it's the control line that's next to the handle.

The darker line is the control line, I’m sure it’s called first response? I’ll have to double check, pink box it was from co-op, I’m new to all this testing sorry…


----------



## salamander91

Soph Susan said:


> The darker line is the control line, I’m sure it’s called first response? I’ll have to double check, pink box it was from co-op, I’m new to all this testing sorry…

Thats ok. I just thought I would ask because the coloured end is usually the control side and I hadn't seen these tests before :) it's definitely worth testing again in a couple of days to see if it gets darker. I hope you get the result you want


----------

